# I forgot to let steam vent!



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm canning turkey soup, and it's been over a year since the last time I pressure canned.

I totally forgot to let the steam vent, and just had the weight on the whole time.

Do I need to start over, or will it be okay?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Depends on what brand of canner you have. My Mirro says to put the weight on in the beginning and when it starts to giggle, it's been vented.

What does your manual say?


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

It's a Presto, and I have misplaced the manual. I'll try to find one online.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

It's not that big of a deal to re-do them.


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

It says in the manual to let the steam escape for 10 minutes before putting on the regulator, which I didn't do. I had the regulator on the whole time.

Then it says to start timing from the time it reaches the correct pressure, which I did do.

So, am I safe?


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Agree it is no big deal to re-do and I'd re-do them personally. Without venting there can be air still trapped in the canner and you don't get the same internal temps within the same amount of time as when it was vented properly.


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

Okay, I'll re-do. I just opened the canner up and it looked like some of the broth displaced. Looks like I over-filled the canner with too much water too.

Note to self: Re-read canner instructions prior to canning if you take a year off.


----------

